# RG7xxx Franken-build! Woowoooo!



## JamesM (Nov 27, 2010)

Heya folks! 

Been throwing these together for a while, but actually just started tonight. 

Plans:
RG7321 body
RG7621 neck
BKP Nailbomb with burnt chrome cover, bridge
Junky stock 7321 pup, neck
New abalone dot inlays
Gold saddles (acquired through happenstance)
Maybe filling tone hole, as to have only a volume knob.
Sweet-awesome scallop

So, tonight I got my Paua Abalone inlays in!











Looks sweet.

Scallopy. I know it looks sloppy, but I'm not going to lie. I kinda did it on purpose. Looks rugged.





Ready for oil...





Oiled! Damn that looks so good.





Now, on the body. I WAS going to put a walnut veneer on the body, as basswood is ugly. Especially this bit. But I might be starting to think that this is the RIGHT kind of ugly... I dunno. *Input?!*





Cheer!


----------



## splinter8451 (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow, the rest of the body ended up being total shit now that you finished sanding it 

I think you should continue with the rugid look and make it a total fallout style guitar. Distress the shit out of it. 

I'm glad it's coming together man!


----------



## JamesM (Nov 27, 2010)

I know dude. Look at the little circles where they filled knot holes. 

Distressed IS my thing... Hm....


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 27, 2010)

I did a stained/distressed looking finish to a RG7321 and it looked really bad ass I thought. Two members on this site have owned it.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 27, 2010)

We'll see how it turns out, I just ordered some walnut veneer. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## thefool (Nov 27, 2010)

i've seen this paint before that you can apply this chemical on it and it oxidizes. like old statues. you can get like all different types of metal paints. you would have to look into it more but that would be pretty badass looking and rustic/worn looking


----------



## JamesM (Nov 27, 2010)

I've used that on doors and crown molding. It's some pretty gnarly stuff. I'm just gonna have to see the quality of this walnut. Next order of business is to fill that tone knob hole.


----------



## leandroab (Nov 27, 2010)

Definitely put a veneer on that bitch


----------



## JamesM (Dec 5, 2010)

Veneer has arrived at my home! 

As did the bits and bobs I needed to get from IbanezRules.com. Good guy to work with. Prices are a bit iffy, but when you control a market the way he does, who can blame him?

I have a bunch of stain in my shop, but I may go shopping for something new. I'm thinking really dark, almost black (remember, Walnut), and color shopping is always a blast. Well, when for project. 

Hmm... I don't think I'm missing any details. 

Tuners are solid, the nut is in good shape and will get lubed. I'm going to be sanding down and veneering the headstock with the same Walnut. I'll somewhere down the line get an Ibanez decal, if only for resale value. 

I will have to drill new holes in the neck, as they aren't the same between 7621 and 7321. I cleared the pickup side of the neck pocket in order for a fit (sides had to be widened as well). How can I be assured it is in the optimum position from the bridge? Math tells me a few centimeters won't make a large difference, but you guys have much more experience here than I do.


----------



## thewildturkey (Dec 5, 2010)

What kind of oil did you use for the fretboard?

I got a 7321 neck that needs some TLC like that.

I might ebonise it, but that oil looks pretty damn good.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 5, 2010)

Lemon oil. Works like magic on cabinets, tables, chairs, and yes, fretboards! 

I oiled to see if I was going to have to ebonise it, and it got so lustrous I decided there was no way I could do that!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 5, 2010)

what kind of walnut is the veneer?


----------



## JamesM (Dec 5, 2010)

The vendor didn't give specifics, but it sure looks like Brazilian Walnut, as it is more on the lighter chocolate side of things than the Black Walnut side of things.

Although, based on the vendor's location I'm going to assume it is Black Walnut. I only have cell phones pics my lil lady sent me.

EDIT: 
Logic, and closer examination of the grain (In fairly grainy photos ) looks totally like Black Walnut. So that is my answer and I'm stickin to it!


----------



## JamesM (Dec 6, 2010)

And for what it's worth, I still love the way those inlays look! Was a breeze to do as well.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 9, 2010)

> I will have to drill new holes in the neck, as they aren't the same between 7621 and 7321. I cleared the pickup side of the neck pocket in order for a fit (sides had to be widened as well). How can I be assured it is in the optimum position from the bridge? Math tells me a few centimeters won't make a large difference, but you guys have much more experience here than I do.



Any input on this, folks?


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Dec 9, 2010)

you just need to make sure that the average distance from the bridge to the nut is 25.5" inches. The easiest way is to set the intonation saddles to an estimated location, and measure from the middle length saddle (as in not most or least extended) to the 12th fret 12.75"


----------



## JamesM (Dec 9, 2010)

That was my main question, really. The break point of the string and saddle, or the begging of the string passage? Or perhaps between these two? I understand it is a very small difference, but I'm a perfectionist.


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 10, 2010)

When do we get to see this walnut


----------



## JamesM (Dec 10, 2010)

Wednesday after I get home from campus, post Calculus final. 

In these shitty pics it looks goooooood. I'm excited.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 16, 2010)

I'VE GOT WOOD.

The EMG is for my Pendulum, so don't mind that.






I should probably finish stripping the body today, at which point I'll apply the veneer. The following day, or perhaps the day after, I'll then stain, then the following day start applying some clear. 

I still need some bits and bobs, such as the jack plate (Ibanezrules.com sent me a jack cover, not a jack plate  Further, he expects me to pay for shipping both ways. Not happening.) and electronics. Should be good to go real soon.


----------



## airpanos (Dec 16, 2010)

that wood looks nice


----------



## JamesM (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks man! I look forward to putting that shit on.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 16, 2010)

Thank god you are covering that shit up. 

Cool project! I'm surprised that neck fit in that body though.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 16, 2010)

^In fact it is only a 1mm difference. 

Thanks for checking it out man. I have a another project (for after this one), an RG7420 that's pretty beat up, coming in the mail soon. I'm thinking desert yellow.


----------



## airpanos (Dec 17, 2010)

The Armada said:


> ^In fact it is only a 1mm difference.
> 
> Thanks for checking it out man. I have a another project (for after this one), an RG7420 that's pretty beat up, coming in the mail soon. I'm thinking desert yellow.




Holy wars i like yellow


----------



## JamesM (Dec 17, 2010)

Fuck yeah Walnut!










Other half is drying as I type. Won't be able to dick with it until like 1AM, so I'll probably just cut out the other half in the morning. This means I'll probably be staining Sunday, or maybe tomorrow night. 

Fuck yeah, Walnut!


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 17, 2010)

Fuck mang that looks awesome! I can't wait for this bitty to be together!


----------



## JamesM (Dec 18, 2010)

Welllll, the other half of the veneer is kinda fucked. I've got it clamped down now. We have some pretty bad ripples. The clamping will turn it into "not so bad" ripples, then sanding will turn it into "okay" ripples. 

That means clear coat is out of the picture (would only accentuate the unlevel surface), so I may end up oil finishing it.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok, this just shows how much I needed vacations. Missed this thread, even though I posted in it...

How did you originally glue the veneer? sandbags?


----------



## JamesM (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah. 50lbs and some full paint cans. Vacuum pressing is really the only way to do it right. If not for the arm contour I could have, of course, just clamped it. 

I just really don't want to start from scratch, and I'm not offset by a little unevenness on the top at all. 

I'm spot gluing now (walnut veneer is very brittle) and will probably start sanding tonight, then stain tomorrow.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 19, 2010)

All is well! Sanded, and electronics holes through. Don't mind the wet spots, this veneer split in a few places when getting the holes through and that is spot gluing. 

Looking good (albeit light due to sandage, stain this evening)!






I. Fucking. Love. Walnut!


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 19, 2010)

Fuck yeah Walnut!


----------



## JacobShredder (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow dude, very nice Veneer you go goin on there, I really cant even see the join line, crazy. 

I do however suggest a wee bit of sanding along the pickup cavity edges to get it smoothah


----------



## JamesM (Dec 19, 2010)

^Yeah, that's definitely gonna happen. Keep in mind, however, that clear coat levels a lot of that out as well.

Thanks dudes!

Final sandage, then stain is going on. Be back in an hour or so.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 19, 2010)

Stain is on. Walnut looks amazinggggg.

The basswood sides and back however... They looked like dick. The contrast between colors was too stark. SO, I've done some careful application of latex sealer and some sanding to give it that "old ship" look. Done it on cabinets three or four times. Didn't touch the top.  What can I say, some distressage looks awesome.  Pics soon likely!

I'm gonna give it some time to chill out, then I'll likely hit it with a semi-gloss sorta clear tomorrow. Comin together! 

EDIT:
Actually, change of plans. The more I look at the sides the more I hate them. I'm gonna hit the whole thing with sanding sealer (as was going to be done before the lacquer hit it) and before I lacquer I'm gonna stain those sides. I'll lose a lot of the basswood grain, but who cares? Walnut is the star of the show.


----------



## AlexThorpe (Dec 19, 2010)

Post pics! Walnut is one of my favorite woods out there.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 19, 2010)

Soon my friend, soon. It looks great. I put a really deep, rich dark brown stain on there, and the semi-gloss on top is really gonna liven up the grain.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 20, 2010)

Opinions!

What kind of knob? (Only a volume pot).

Saddles are gold (acquired through happenstance), base plate black. Abalone inlays, burnt chrome bridge... etc. Has to be a set screw knob and not a split shaft designed one, as I already have a solid shaft CTS on my bench.

Opinions?


----------



## Mordacain (Dec 20, 2010)

I'd go for a Gold Knob with an Abalone Top to match the HW and fretmarkers. Shiny-shiny!


----------



## JamesM (Dec 20, 2010)

That's what I was thinking. Just wanted someone else to say it!  Black switch tip?


----------



## Mordacain (Dec 20, 2010)

The Armada said:


> That's what I was thinking. Just wanted someone else to say it!  Black switch tip?



I'd think Creme or Ivory would look good myself with gold


----------



## JamesM (Dec 20, 2010)

^Good thinking, good thinking. Hm. 

 Such a little thing. 

Well, just picked up the sealer and lacquer folks, she'll be getting some this evening!


----------



## JamesM (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, I lied. Unforeseen circumstances prevented me from spraying.

But. 

I set up da spray bubble. 






These are always fun. 

Me and my dad (a painter) "invented" the Spray Master 2000, an epic PVC construct for the ultimate spraying experience. But I decided against erecting it with mind that a spray house of that proportion cannot be justified for such a small project. For another project, I suppose.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, BOOM!

Hit it with some sanding sealer, then stained the sides and back, for an even chocolate delicious. Sorry for such poor pics. But the Walnut looks amazing, take my word for it! 









I'll hit it again with sanding sealer tomorrow afternoon and then BOOM will go the lacquer. 

Comin together...


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 21, 2010)

haha, you said erect.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 21, 2010)

So, pop is a painter but you'd be surprised what things aren't universal (in this case applying to guitars) so I'll ask you guys for second opinions:

How many coats of clear am I looking at? I am using CAB Acrylic, have used it extensively.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 21, 2010)

As many as you like. Just remember that at some point you are going to have to buff through that clear.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 21, 2010)

That's what my dad said!  Dammit! Gimme a number! 

Yeah, I know. We have all the necessary armaments. If I'm not mistaken (did this with cabinets) I use high grit (1800ish) wet/dry sandpaper?


----------



## JamesM (Dec 21, 2010)

^


----------



## JacobShredder (Dec 23, 2010)

The Armada said:


> That's what my dad said!  Dammit! Gimme a number!
> 
> Yeah, I know. We have all the necessary armaments. If I'm not mistaken (did this with cabinets) I use high grit (1800ish) wet/dry sandpaper?



I always do 9 thin coats sanded in-between each coat

High grit wet sanded at the end and then buffed with finesse II auto body polish


----------



## airpanos (Dec 23, 2010)

The Armada said:


> So, pop is a painter but you'd be surprised what things aren't universal (in this case applying to guitars) so I'll ask you guys for second opinions:
> 
> How many coats of clear am I looking at? I am using CAB Acrylic, have used it extensively.




I would go for 3 layers of clear,the first thin and the two others heavy applied
every 15 minutes,then let dry and if you are satisfied let it,otherwise sand and respray, be carefull not over-do it.

Nice spray-cabin!!


----------



## JamesM (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys, I appreciate it! 

And thanks! Spray houses are awesome. 

Stain (that was put on top of the sanding sealer) is STILL drying, but should be dry reallllly soon. Then one more coat of sanding sealer to bring it all together, then the final clears start going on. _Probably_ tonight.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 23, 2010)

Clear coating now. Pretty sure I'm high on fumes. Left my vapor mask elsewhere.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 23, 2010)

Cleareddddd. 

For all you saying, "WTF, it's only been a day?" This is CAB Acrylic, thinned with Lacquer Thinner, a whole different beast than say, Nitro. This shit dries in minutes. There's at least 12 coats on here.






And also for those saying, "Uh oh, omgwtf, orange peel!" This is before hand rubbing. CAB is very forgiving in this area, and if I didn't have that small amount of orange peel I'd end up with a high gloss after rubbing, and that isn't what I want. This is, for me, a good way to get a nice semi-gloss. 

Well, all this applied to cabinets. 



Oh, and I FUCKING LOVE WALNUT!


----------



## JamesM (Dec 24, 2010)

Busy bee today. 

Complete.


----------



## JacobShredder (Dec 24, 2010)

That is sex my friend. 

FUCK YEAH WALNUT.
AND BKPz


----------



## JamesM (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks brother! It turned out GREAT!

FUCK YEAH WALNUT!


----------



## JacobShredder (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice choice on the burnt chrome =]

Hows it play dude?


----------



## JamesM (Dec 24, 2010)

It needs a truss rod adjustment and my barrel socket tool is unavailable to me at this point, so it is kinda buzzy. That said...

This neck plays like fucking butter. I spent a lot of time dressing the frets, etc. Scallop feels great, I kinda wish the whole neck was scalloped. I'm in love.


----------



## JacobShredder (Dec 24, 2010)

Good job man it looks great =]]

I really wanna send my loomis to get plek'd lol. It's action is kinda high..like 2 times as high as my M-II.

But I have a full scale complete diagram for a Caparison TAT Special 7...so I might build that and send that to get plek'd haha


----------



## JamesM (Dec 24, 2010)

While getting it Plek'd would be awesome, I think a good ol' fashioned time consuming fret dress does the trick!


----------



## Rojne (Dec 25, 2010)

Yum yum... Walnut.. Yum

Looks awesome, cant wait to get the woods for my build.. Mahogany / walnut!


----------



## JamesM (Dec 25, 2010)

^Excellent combo my friend!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 25, 2010)

Rojne said:


> Yum yum... Walnut.. Yum
> 
> Looks awesome, cant wait to get the woods for my build.. Mahogany / walnut!


Waiting for stuff to arrive is so horrible. I know the guy who brought me the stuff for my 2nd build arrived on wednesday... but I wont be able to find him till around Jan 3 or so...


----------



## Rojne (Dec 25, 2010)

scherzo1928 said:


> Waiting for stuff to arrive is so horrible. I know the guy who brought me the stuff for my 2nd build arrived on wednesday... but I wont be able to find him till around Jan 3 or so...



Ahh, that sucks man.. I will order my sticks next week, wont take more than a few days for it to arrive!


----------



## JamesM (Dec 29, 2010)

^Well, didja order em?


----------



## Rojne (Dec 30, 2010)

Havent ordered the woods yet, hopefully next week when 
Im at my fiancees parents house!
Dont really know how much it will cost, as I ordered the guitar this week
I dont really know if I've got the money for it!


----------



## jymellis (Jan 4, 2011)

that scallop is soooo wicked \m/


----------



## JamesM (Jan 4, 2011)

It feels so good too! I want the whole neck scalloped now. But I don't wanna have to do it.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 4, 2011)

Looks awesome! Love that walnut and that BKP


----------



## JamesM (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you! She's a dream!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks awesome, though it requires a matching neck pup to complete the look


----------



## JamesM (Jan 9, 2011)

So true. But... Cha-ching. 

I will eventually.


----------



## Randy (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks hawt.


----------

